# Berlusconi-caso Ruby: uccisa testimone chiave.



## Super_Lollo (15 Marzo 2019)

Incredibile notizia, Imane Fadil testimone chiave e prima accusatrice di Berlusconi nel caso Ruby è stata avvelenata ed è morta pochi giorni fa. 

La stessa donna aveva già confidato ai suoi parenti più stretti di temere per la propria vita visto le “alte sfere” coinvolte nel processo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Marzo 2019)

ancora con sta storia??? ma quanti anni son passati???

incredibile.............


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2019)

Tutti sti anni di processi per delle feste con delle mignotte.... Ora c'è pure il morto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Marzo 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tutti sti anni di processi per delle feste con delle mignotte.... Ora c'è pure il morto.



Come al Capone, ingabbiato per le tasse dopo 40anni di crimini.


----------



## Igniorante (15 Marzo 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tutti sti anni di processi per delle feste con delle mignotte.... Ora c'è pure il morto.



Il bello è che quello che aveva più probabilità di restarci secco era il nano, durante qualche rapporto.
E invece li seppellirà tutti, magistrati e mignotte.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Marzo 2019)

Che roba, pare Suburra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Marzo 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Il bello è che quello che aveva più probabilità di restarci secco era il nano, durante qualche rapporto.
> E invece li seppellirà tutti, magistrati e mignotte.



Si sì, arriverà a 100 anni e vedrà morire tutti i suoi detrattori.


----------



## 7vinte (15 Marzo 2019)

*Fadil è morta per sostanze radioattive*


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Fadil è morta per sostanze radioattive*



In che senso ?? :O


----------



## 7vinte (15 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In che senso ?? :O



Un mix di sostanze radioattive. Inquietante. Questa qua accusava di essere un Satanista e di presiedere riti stanici (hai presente l'adorazione Eucaristica in Chiesa? Ecco, l'opposto)


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (15 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Fadil è morta per sostanze radioattive*



Polonio?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Fadil è morta per sostanze radioattive*



Praticamente il polonio come le spie russe 

A me sta vicenda faceva ridere, ma se è morta davvero per il polonio in realtà la cosa è davvero seria. Non si muore in quel modo per caso


----------



## Kayl (15 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In che senso ?? :O



ha toccato la faccia di Silvio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Marzo 2019)

Ho appena letto che ci sono state altre due morti collegate al processo Ruby 

Si è suicidato l'avvocato di Ruby ed è morto pure un cronista giudiziario, Emilio Randacio. Roba da film


----------



## 7vinte (15 Marzo 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto che ci sono state altre due morti collegate al processo Ruby
> 
> Si è suicidato l'avvocato di Ruby ed è morto pure un cronista giudiziario, Emilio Randacio. Roba da film



Mi hai dato un'idea, comincio a scrivere


----------



## sette (16 Marzo 2019)

che sfiga


----------



## __king george__ (16 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Un mix di sostanze radioattive. Inquietante. Questa qua accusava di essere un Satanista e di presiedere riti stanici (hai presente l'adorazione Eucaristica in Chiesa? Ecco, l'opposto)



?! cioè? lei accusava chi? non ho capito


----------



## James Watson (16 Marzo 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ?! cioè? lei accusava chi? non ho capito



Anche io non ho capito bene [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION], potresti spiegarti meglio?

Comunque, la cosa è molto sospetta ed è pure inquietante.


----------



## Pungiglione (16 Marzo 2019)

La signorina è morta a causa del Polonio, che viene utilizzato dai servizi segreti. Accusava SilvioB di essere un satanista, di praticare riti e chissà cos'altro. Stava scrivendo un libro in proposito.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> La signorina è morta a causa del Polonio, che viene utilizzato dai servizi segreti. Accusava SilvioB di essere un satanista, di praticare riti e chissà cos'altro. Stava scrivendo un libro in proposito.



LOL satanista ?? 

Si spiegherebbe l immortalità e molte altre cose


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> LOL satanista ??
> 
> Si spiegherebbe l immortalità e molte altre cose



era anche proprietario di una squadra di calcio con simbolo il diavolo, coincidenze? Io non credo


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Marzo 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> La signorina è morta a causa del Polonio, che viene utilizzato dai servizi segreti. Accusava SilvioB di essere un satanista, di praticare riti e chissà cos'altro. Stava scrivendo un libro in proposito.



ahahahahahaha

le avevo sentite tutte ma questa poi.... ha 80 anni e lo hanno accusato giustamente in tutti i modi. ma venirsene fuori con una stupidata del genere.... in cerca di fama ha trovato ben altro


----------



## Raryof (16 Marzo 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> La signorina è morta a causa del Polonio, che viene utilizzato dai servizi segreti. Accusava SilvioB di essere un satanista, di praticare riti e chissà cos'altro. Stava scrivendo un libro in proposito.



Ahahahhauahaha che risate ragazzi.
Silvio il satanista, mi vien da pensare pure un pochetto "cattivo ma premuroso" durante i bunga bunga spietati che si è fatto, un tipo particolare, sempre vivo, sempre presente, un tipo che nel giardinetto di casa ha il suo bel mausoleo con tanto di cameretta per l'ibernazione (non si sa mai!) e chissà quali altri orpelli necessari magari per scacciare la morte e trovare invece l'immortalità che insegue da tempo.
Comunque fantastico, la perversione pura quest'uomo.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Marzo 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> La signorina è morta a causa del Polonio, che viene utilizzato dai servizi segreti. Accusava SilvioB di essere un satanista, di praticare riti e chissà cos'altro. Stava scrivendo un libro in proposito.



Ecco spiegato l'amore per gli agnellini, da preservare per i sacrifici


----------



## 7vinte (16 Marzo 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Anche io non ho capito bene [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION], potresti spiegarti meglio?
> 
> Comunque, la cosa è molto sospetta ed è pure inquietante.



Accusava Berlusconi di essere satanista


----------



## 7vinte (16 Marzo 2019)

*Berlusconi:"mai conosciuto Imane Fadil"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ecco spiegato l'amore per gli agnellini, da preservare per i sacrifici



Il prossimo Dudù lo chiama Belzebù.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il prossimo Dudù lo chiama Belzebù.



Spero si vada a fondo nella vicenda. Potrei aver votato per 25 anni un Satanista Assassino


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi:"mai conosciuto Imane Fadil"*



Ma come ? Ci sono agli atti del processo Ruby le registrazione audio e video di loro due insieme.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Spero si vada a fondo nella vicenda. Potrei aver votato per 25 anni un Satanista Assassino



Ma sai che mio padre è distrutto da questa notizia del Satanismo. Ieri ero scandalizzato


----------



## 7vinte (16 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma sai che mio padre è distrutto da questa notizia del Satanismo. Ieri ero scandalizzato



Pensa un po che io vado ogni domenica a Messa. Immagina come mi senta io dopo sta notizia


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Pensa un po che io vado ogni domenica a Messa. Immagina come mi senta io dopo sta notizia



E no immagino. Comunque è tutto talmente assurdo che pare quasi un film


----------



## 7vinte (16 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E no immagino. Comunque è tutto talmente assurdo che pare quasi un film



si è fatto costruire un mausoleo a casa. Come se non volesse i Crocifissi dei pubblici Cimiteri, con le immaginette della Madonna. Molto sospetto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Pensa un po che io vado ogni domenica a Messa. Immagina come mi senta io dopo sta notizia



Quindi non facevo male dopotutto a prenderti in giro


----------



## 7vinte (16 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Quindi non facevo male dopotutto a prenderti in giro



Anticlericale?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma come ? Ci sono agli atti del processo Ruby le registrazione audio e video di loro due insieme.



non c'è da stupirsi che questo nano neghi davanti ovvietà.. 
lo faceva da sano.. figurati ora che la vecchiaia gli sta togliendo quel poco che aveva 

poi il mausoleo dovrebbe dare alcuni indizi eh.. 
con all'interno simboli esoterici ecc.. ecc..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Anticlericale?



No macché, non credo e basta, o meglio, credo a modo mio.
Ma il tuo essere così religioso e allo stesso tempo un "fan" così accanito di Berlusconi è sempre stato un controsenso enorme. 
Che Berlusconi fosse satanista, non ci voleva un genio per arrivare a capirlo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Pensa un po che io vado ogni domenica a Messa. Immagina come mi senta io dopo sta notizia



comunque la frequenza non basta x essere definito un cristiano doc 
voglio dire.. se partecipi ad ogni domenica poi esci e fai tutto incontrario delle dottrine 
bhe quello la su se ne frega se timbri ogni volta il cartellino 


tipo gli atei che compieranno buone azioni nella loro vita 
saranno salvati anche se non hanno mai creduto quando erano in vita 

p.s. è solo un modo sottolineare come funziona 
lo stesso Gesù urlava contro le chiese del tempo..


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Spero si vada a fondo nella vicenda. Potrei aver votato per 25 anni un Satanista Assassino



ma per piacere. in 80 anni gli hanno detto di ogni. se lo fosse stato, questa qui non sarebbe certo la prima ad accusarlo no?


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Anticlericale?



Su Berlusconi ne hanno dette e scritte tante, non sono un suo fan e basta leggere la mia firma per capirlo, però bisogna sempre filtrare e contestualizzare. Per me non è un satanista e la notizia fa un pò ridere, troppo pragmatico ed allo stesso tempo volubile ed ipocrita per esserlo. Basti rivedere il contesto culturale in cui è cresciuto, le sue letture, studi (tutto riportato da lui stesso). Berlusconi è un umanista razionale, ma moralmente ciarlatano, non c'azzecca nulla col satanismo.


----------



## vota DC (16 Marzo 2019)

Berlusconi ve lo vedete girare incappucciato? Il grembiule per lui è come l'elmetto da operaio. Però nei fatti è massone e molte delle persone che frequenta sono massoni convinti. I massoni fanno rituali non troppo diversi dai satanisti basta pensare a Pike l'amicone di Mazzini.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Marzo 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Su Berlusconi ne hanno dette e scritte tante, non sono un suo fan e basta leggere la mia firma per capirlo, però bisogna sempre filtrare e contestualizzare. Per me non è un satanista e la notizia fa un pò ridere, troppo pragmatico ed allo stesso tempo volubile ed ipocrita per esserlo. Basti rivedere il contesto culturale in cui è cresciuto, le sue letture, studi (tutto riportato da lui stesso). Berlusconi è un umanista razionale, ma moralmente ciarlatano, non c'azzecca nulla col satanismo.



Giusto. Tra l'altro è un bonaccione, fin troppo buono e ingenuo. In tutti questi anni di processo non è mai sparito nessuno, alla faccia del mafioso massone satanista...
Ma dato il contesto in generale, che è il Diavolo che comanda questo mondo, che il Diavolo appare anche molto affabile e condiscendente, non mi sentirei di escludere tout-court questo tema. Più che un satanista magari è il Diavolo in persona...

Tra l'altro, la villa di Arcore era in svendita: lui la comprò ad un prezzo molto al di sotto del suo reale valore, perchè non c'erano acquirenti e perchè la titolare, allora minorenne, aveva come tutore Galliani (o un uomo di fiducia del Berlu, non ricordo bene); in quella villa suo padre ammazzò la moglie e l'amante per poi suicidarsi...
I satanisti comprano volentieri queste ville maledette; per esempio la Kate Perry (altra satanista) voleva comprare una villa adibita a convento, che però prima era stata teatro di omicidi perpetrati da Charles Manson...
Di queste cose i mass media non ne parlano mai. Per la compravendita di Arcore tirarono in ballo circuizione di minore ecc... mai la questione degli omicidi, ovvero della villa maledetta:
la sinistra, nasconde e depista sempre queste questioni, facendo subdola disinformazioni; i mass-media infatti sono lo strumento della menzogna del diavolo.

I sacrifici umani, di bambini in particolare, sono comuni tra le famiglie potenti; leggete degli 'affari' di Podesta e Clinton... ogni volta che scompare un bambino dobbiamo temere che sia finito nelle loro grinfie.
Anche la pratica dell'aborto è da leggere in questo senso: è perversionismo diabolico; che combacia con il traffico di feti umani, che vengono, a milioni, usati nell'industria cosmetica e alimentare (per esempio vedi Pepsi / Senomix; tra i natural flavours ci sono cellule derivate da feti umani).


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Marzo 2019)

comunque io mi preoccupo un po 
visto che approfondite il tema satanismo 
escludendo il vero senso della notizia 
cioè una ragazza uccisa sotto commissione 

questo fuori tema mi pare fuori luogo 
da l'idea che passi in secondo piano..
non sarà così.. nessuno penso abbia questa intenzione

p.s. non ne sarei così certo che SB nn mai abbia fatto sparire nessuno 
si dice e io lo penso visto che stavano indagando su di lui.. 
che ci sia del suo con Falcone e Borsellino

oppure anche qui sono coincidenze !? che sorte


----------



## 7vinte (16 Marzo 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> comunque io mi preoccupo un po
> visto che approfondite il tema satanismo
> escludendo il vero senso della notizia
> cioè una ragazza uccisa sotto commissione
> ...



si si, anche nell'attentato a Papa Giovanni Paolo II e persino nell'omicidio di Giulio Cesare


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> si si, anche nell'attentato a Papa Giovanni Paolo II e persino nell'omicidio di Giulio Cesare



la tua è ironia.. invece io riporto fatti giudiziari

p.s. ma a voi nn vi basta che la corte ha detto
che Silvio Berlusconi a pagato *x anni la Mafia*? 
non vi basta veramente??
ben 20 anni eh... poi xkè x i successivi anni non ci sono prove inconfutabili 
ma dal 1974 al 1992 si.. Fatti comprovati e accertati in tutti i gradi di giudizio


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Marzo 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> la tua è ironia.. invece io riporto fatti giudiziari
> 
> p.s. ma a voi nn vi basta che la corte ha detto
> che Silvio Berlusconi a pagato *x anni la Mafia*?
> ...



Se uno paga la mafia non è un mafioso, ma uno che subisce estorsioni, una vittima. E' proprio un mondo la contrario.


----------



## 7vinte (17 Marzo 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Se uno paga la mafia non è un mafioso, ma uno che subisce estorsioni, una vittima. E' proprio un mondo la contrario.



Tra poco mi immagino accusino Berlusconi del Riscaldamento Globale


----------



## 7vinte (17 Marzo 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> la tua è ironia.. invece io riporto fatti giudiziari
> 
> p.s. ma a voi nn vi basta che la corte ha detto
> che Silvio Berlusconi a pagato *x anni la Mafia*?
> ...



Sull'ultima frase: Berlusconi non ha condanne per mafia, ha solo una condanna per Frode Fiscale


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Marzo 2019)

si è proprio un mondo all incontrario 




ora amico Dell'Utri è uno che gli chiedeva estorsione 
poi continuo a ribadire che quando accadono quei fatti 
stavano indagando su di lui.. 
ma lui continua a dire sul suo aguzzino di venti e passa anni
(è una vittima politica..è una delle migliori persone che ho incontrato. Cattolico, buon padre di famiglia, ottimo bibiofilo. È in carcere dopo un processo politico. Assurdo che si possano fare cose così lontane dalla realtà come togliere la libertà a una persona così. )

cosa avrebbero detto Falcone e Borsellino al loro tempo 
se avessero scoperto che finanziava Cosa Nostra? 
che fine avrebbe fatto la vita politica di Berlusconi ? 
2 + 2 no.. è troppo difficile 
Berlusconi Miliardario da anni ora diventa una vittima 
poverino 

ma se proprio non accettate l'idea che potrebbe essere il mandante 
dovete accettare che sia stata la causa del loro assassinio 
perché ai Mafiosi serviva il nano in politica 


7vinte ha scritto:


> Sull'ultima frase: Berlusconi non ha condanne per mafia, ha solo una condanna per Frode Fiscale


allora guardati la condanna su Dell'utri


----------



## vota DC (17 Marzo 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Giusto. Tra l'altro è un bonaccione, fin troppo buono e ingenuo. In tutti questi anni di processo non è mai sparito nessuno, alla faccia del mafioso massone satanista...
> Ma dato il contesto in generale, che è il Diavolo che comanda questo mondo, che il Diavolo appare anche molto affabile e condiscendente, non mi sentirei di escludere tout-court questo tema. Più che un satanista magari è il Diavolo in persona...
> 
> Tra l'altro, la villa di Arcore era in svendita: lui la comprò ad un prezzo molto al di sotto del suo reale valore, perchè non c'erano acquirenti e perchè la titolare, allora minorenne, aveva come tutore Galliani (o un uomo di fiducia del Berlu, non ricordo bene); in quella villa suo padre ammazzò la moglie e l'amante per poi suicidarsi...
> ...



Non Galliani, era proprio Previti che tradì la fiducia della propria cliente per favorire Berlusconi. Oltre che tutore era pure avvocato e iscritto all'ordine.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Marzo 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non Galliani, era proprio Previti che *tradì la fiducia della propria cliente per favorire Berlusconi*. Oltre che tutore era pure avvocato e iscritto all'ordine.



Quella è la versione antiberlusconiana, la realtà era che essendo una villa maledetta e dalle spese di gestione elevatissime nonchè comprensiva di un patrimonio culturale (c'è una biblioteca, ecc) non c'erano altri acquirenti; la ragazza voleva venderla al più presto e cambiare vita per dimenticare la disgrazia, infatti appena venduta se ne andò a vivere in Brasile.
Solo in presenza di altri acquirenti si può parlare di truffa, ma non c'erano, da quel che ho letto.


----------



## sunburn (17 Marzo 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Quella è la versione antiberlusconiana, la realtà era che essendo una villa maledetta e dalle spese di gestione elevatissime nonchè comprensiva di un patrimonio culturale (c'è una biblioteca, ecc) non c'erano altri acquirenti; la ragazza voleva venderla al più presto e cambiare vita per dimenticare la disgrazia, infatti appena venduta se ne andò a vivere in Brasile.
> Solo in presenza di altri acquirenti si può parlare di truffa, ma non c'erano, da quel che ho letto.


Villa maledetta de che? L'omicidio-suicidio avvenne a Roma. 
Comunque, siete OT.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Marzo 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Villa maledetta de che? L'omicidio-suicidio avvenne a Roma.
> Comunque, siete OT.



Giusto, grazie della correzione, mi ha ingannato la memoria. Ma pare che la villa sia infestata da fanstasmi, ovvero maledetta, sin dal '600, e che si aggirerebbe proprio il fantasma del Marchese. 
Non siamo OT dato che si parla di fatti accaduti a Villa San Martino. Villa che Non fu venduta con una truffa operata da Berlusconi come la narrativa antiberlusconiana descrive; il valore oggettivo, già di difficile calcolo, va poi inserito nel mercato; la titolare voleva vendere e trovò l'acquirente Berlusconi, se no magari avrebbe dovuto abbassare ancor di più il prezzo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Marzo 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Quella è la versione antiberlusconiana, la realtà era che essendo una villa maledetta e dalle spese di gestione elevatissime nonchè comprensiva di un patrimonio culturale (c'è una biblioteca, ecc) non c'erano altri acquirenti; la ragazza voleva venderla al più presto e cambiare vita per dimenticare la disgrazia, infatti appena venduta se ne andò a vivere in Brasile.
> Solo in presenza di altri acquirenti si può parlare di truffa, ma non c'erano, da quel che ho letto.


La REALTÀ era che essendo una villa maledetta...


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Marzo 2019)

Che Berluscone sia realmente satanista o meno non cambia nulla, perché nella pratica ha perpetrato il male, ha fatto del male direttamente e indirettamente alle persone, ha vissuto nella follia 


Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma come ? Ci sono agli atti del processo Ruby le registrazione audio e video di loro due insieme.


Che sciagura immane avere avuto un elemento del genere infilato in politica e non solo. Davvero una tragedia politica, economica, culturale, sociale. Molto peggio di una malattia grave


----------



## __king george__ (17 Marzo 2019)

ma questa storia del satanismo da dove salta fuori? perché io la leggo solo qui...in ogni caso a me sembra una buffonata..

non vorrei che sta tizia avesse frainteso qualche situazione particolare dove magari berlusconi faceva dei giochi erotici con dei travestimenti o qualcosa del genere…

in ogni caso l'adorazione del diavolo vale tanto quale quella di Dio,Allah,o pinco pallo...fosse questo il problema di silvio….


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Marzo 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma questa storia del satanismo da dove salta fuori? perché io la leggo solo qui...in ogni caso a me sembra una buffonata..
> 
> non vorrei che sta tizia avesse frainteso qualche situazione particolare dove magari berlusconi faceva dei giochi erotici con dei travestimenti o qualcosa del genere…
> 
> in ogni caso l'adorazione del diavolo vale tanto quale quella di Dio,Allah,o pinco pallo...fosse questo il problema di silvio….


Al di là del fatto che la notizia sia vera o una clamorosa bufala, se scrivi "berlusconi satanista" su google la notizia viene riportata dal Fatto, il messaggero etc


----------



## mabadi (6 Settembre 2019)

Dopo sei mesi dalla more, la conclusione è che sia morta per un'aplasia midollare.
Viene meno quindi l'ipotesi di morte per avvelenamento doloso.
Non è stato quindi Putin ad ucciderla......


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Dopo sei mesi dalla more, la conclusione è che sia morta per un'aplasia midollare.
> Viene meno quindi l'ipotesi di morte per avvelenamento doloso.
> Non è stato quindi Putin ad ucciderla......



Che strano è, da quando dopo la storia del “ mostro di Firenze” dove il Coroner dietro lauto compenso nascose il vero corpo non credo più a niente. Per soldi tutti possono dichiarare qualsiasi cosa ( medici compresi )


----------

